# How to get a default kernel config?

## Magister Cistiorum

Hi there!

I use a kernel built from gentoo-sources. It's tailored to my hardware configuration and my purposes. Its config is changed in other words. How can I get a default config that was made at first run of "make menuconfig"?

----------

## avx

'make defconfig' or delete the .config you created, then enter/exit 'make menuconfig'.

----------

## cwc

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread.  I'm moving from linux-3.0.6-gentoo to linux-3.2.12-gentoo.

With no luck.

The first time through I just copied my .conf from /usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo to /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo.

Then I issued a "make && make modules_install && make install && mount /boot && boot-update"

NOT SMART

and when I booted the new kernel I had a lot of problems

```

udevd[1419]: timeout : killing  "udsiks-part . . . 

```

http://71.80.154.239/gentoo/gentoo-3.2.12.jpg

My questions?  If I would have issued a make menuconfig first then "make && make modules_install && make install && mount /boot && boot-update "  would that have picked up my default prior to compiling the new kernel?

Can I delete /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/  then emerge gentoo-sources again to get a clean set of sources with a clean boot image?

OR do I possibly have some other problems?

----------

## Arkhelion

I guess you could just boot your old 3.0.6 kernel, then cp over the old .config and then add "make oldconfig;make menuconfig" beofre the other commands. You don't need to remove the directory, the kernel will be overwritten if you recompile it.

----------

## cwc

 *Arkhelion wrote:*   

> I guess you could just boot your old 3.0.6 kernel, then cp over the old .config and then add "make oldconfig;make menuconfig" beofre the other commands. You don't need to remove the directory, the kernel will be overwritten if you recompile it.

 

Woo!  I did not know I could make oldconfig.  This really helps.

Grazie!

----------

